# BIC AMERICA



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Hey everybody. I was just curious if anyone here has experienced any of their products. I have read tons of good reviews on several different speaker models and the prices seem unbelievably cheap. They come with 5, 7, 8 year warranties. BUT, my gut feeling is that if something sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## GreenChemist (May 18, 2010)

chkngreez said:


> Hey everybody. I was just curious if anyone here has experienced any of their products. I have read tons of good reviews on several different speaker models and the prices seem unbelievably cheap. They come with 5, 7, 8 year warranties. BUT, my gut feeling is that if something sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


I have a full set (7 channels) of the BIC Acoustech line. The horns on these speakers were MADE for HT. I was as skeptical as you, but hearing is believing on these ones. If you have been considering Klipsch (or another horn loaded speaker), then you owe it to yourself to give these a try first. The piano black tops and bottoms on the Acoustech line are classy and the speakers are over performers for the price. Mine reach very respectable SPL with no audible distortion (I've not tried to abuse them, but I've never heard any "off" sounds).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From what i've read they would make for a quality budget system.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

I too haven't heard them, but I've done a lot of reading up on them. I wouldn't be afraid to go for it. Worst case, you could always return them, but the BIC DV series seem to be direct competitors with Polk Audio and they are pretty much clones. The FH series are Klipsch knock offs and their Acoustech stuff is their top of the line.

For HT, I would try the FH series because that horn loaded sound and efficiency work so good for movies.

I gotta finish up a stereo system this year by adding a sub, but when the time comes, I'm looking at either the BIC Formula FH6-LCR or the Behringer TRUTH B2030P for cheaper HT solutions. The BIC will obviously be louder and sound more forward and the B2030P should yield higher quality, but sound way softer. My older ears will probably go for the B2030P, but if I was younger and SPLs were the most important, the BIC F series would win hands down.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

I recently bought a set of the Behringer monitors, they do have a very good sound to them. I have limited space, so I have to stay on the small side when it comes to speakers. Although I like the sound, I am thinking about using these for my zone 2 and replacing the l/c/r with a horn loaded design. The pricing of the bic speakers on the internet are much, much cheaper than say polk or klipsch and specs look to be as good if not better. I'm in no hurry to replace my Behringers, so for now they will stay where they are. Keep the comments coming, I want to hear more about these cost efficient alternatives.


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

I have one of their subs and love it. I also had a 5.1 setup of theirs and it was nice for the price. Also helps I am only 20 minutes from their office so I was able to hear before I bought.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I, too, have had BIC speakers in the past, and have a center speaker that I use on my front room setup. I think they are great speakers for the money. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I owned a full 5.1 BIC America Ventri Series speaker set that I sold about 3 months ago for an upgrade to Paradigm speakers. These are the speakers I owned

Front L&R: DV64 Towers
Center: DV52CLR
Surrounds: DV52si Indoor/Outdoor speakers
Subwoofer: V-80

This is a powerful system. They sound great even with modestly-powered amps. I unfortunately never had the opportunity to own the DV62CLR center-channel speaker which has become an overwhelmingly popular speaker (Home Theater Mag says "hands-down the best sounding center speaker I've ever heard.") Physically, they have a very classic-looking build. They aren't the smallest speakers on the market but that never mattered to me. Bass is a little over-accentuated with the DV64 towers—maybe even a little muddy sounding. Other than that, these speakers are very well rounded, handling a full range of frequencies without compromising clarity.

If you have never owned a set of surround speakers or if you are upgrading from a smaller HTIB system, I highly recommend these speakers. They will always be my first speaker love.


----------

